# Weird noise engine



## Gonzo16 (4 mo ago)

Hi all together
I have a weird noise on my engine.
It almost sounds like someone dropped a bully or nut in the engine and it's rattling random.
I had some oil leaks on the valve cover seal and van is.
So I decided to replace the entire cover.
Just to make it clear, I'm a mechanic for decades and did not drop something in the engine.😁
This noise is worse when the engine is cold.
(In the video the engine was warm).
I found after an hour a water puddle underneath the water pump.
But since it's an electrical pump, it shouldn't make this kind of noise.
I checked the water pump and it seems working fine.
I would really appreciate some input on my problem.
Thanks guys.👍😃
_edit_
I tried to upload a video but the extension isn't allowed!😕


----------



## Gamersubz (9 mo ago)

Gonzo16 said:


> Hi all together
> I have a weird noise on my engine.
> It almost sounds like someone dropped a bully or nut in the engine and it's rattling random.
> I had some oil leaks on the valve cover seal and van is.
> ...


I know am a bit late but if the issue isnt solved mind uploading the video to youtube and posting the link? Have a good day


----------

